# Homeserver



## Zebra (4. April 2002)

Hallo

Ich möchte bald alle PC's 6 an der Zahl in meinem Haushalt vernetzen.
Ich möchte einen zentralen Server einrichten auf dem ich meine Musik und Daten von allen Rechnern ablegen möchte und auch ständig zugreifen können. 
Wie siht der Optimale PC aus um einen Server zu machen?
Wieviel RAM, wieviel MHz,wieviel GB HD sind sinnvoll?


----------



## Visual EZ++ (4. April 2002)

--------------------


----------



## dfd1 (5. April 2002)

Für einen Server einen langsamen PC mit relativ viel Ram, schnellen Festplatten von vorteil und vorallem viel Speicherkapazität. 
Für Daten reicht Win98, würde aber trotzdem win2k (server) nehmen....


----------



## Lykon (6. April 2002)

Also ic hwürde von win98 und 2k abraten, LINUX ist halt die beste Lösung für Server jeglicher Art.

Und Netzwerkzugriff ist auch relativ easy

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Graf von Stauffenber (23. April 2002)

Da muss ich Lykon recht geben. Linux wäre in diesem Fall ideal. Ich benutze selbst - zwar nur in kleinem Maße - Linux, und der Samba Fileserver ist leicht zu installieren und zu bedinen.

cya
Graf 
:|


----------



## Zebra (23. April 2002)

*Linux*

Was muss man denn beachten wenn man mit Linux und mit Win Rechnern in einem Netzwerk arbeitet?
Was sind Probleme die auftreten können?
Ich habe noch nie mit Linux gearbeitet.
Kann ich das Trotzdem bedienen?
Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen.


----------



## dPo2000 (24. April 2002)

für einen reinen fileserver ist novell super geeignet


... wenn schon alle mit non-ms lösungen kommen


----------

